# Ixtapa



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Need to put a few miles on the new Subaru so we decided on Ixtapa. Anyone have any (defensible) issues with us driving to Ixtapa via Acapulco - during daylight hours - from say Mexico City ? We will be staying at Las Brisas - any comments appreciated.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I didn't drive into Ixtapa because everyone said it was all condos, expensive and for tourists. I did drive from Cuernavaca to the Acapulco bypass and up to Zihua. The tolls on that quota will kill you. Took a couple of turns around Zihua and couldn't find anyone I knew so hit the road up to Playa Azul. I live in a small town and even Zihua is too big for me but nice downtown.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks - there are a lot of places we could have gone to but I really don't want to get on a plane. Ixtapa will be about a 7 hour drive for us. We've never been there. Not to cry into our beer but we have had a tough few months and this is just a 3-4 day getaway where my wife doesn't have to do anything (nor me). We really don't care about the cost. We booked 'all-inclusive' (which I'll let you know about). If we eat half our meals out anyway that is fine with us. I just want to sit with my feet in the sand and drink margaritas.


----------

